# [Q]Eclipse 3.0 Data Connection Issues



## SlicedDrip (Jun 8, 2012)

I just wanted to know if any one else was having 4G data connections drops. I live by Cleveland, OH. My bars are high 3 and 4.

Thanks.

SlicedDrip ~ Out.


----------



## bamafan39 (Nov 5, 2011)

yea alot of us are having problems i think its the 905 update


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea I'm thinking .905 is the problem too. Time to fxz back to 902


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

yup having the same issue. i'm in the los angeles area with constant 2 bars of 4g. seems like everytime the ota says it will fix 4g issues, it does nothing or makes it worse.


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, same for me. But it doesn't seem to drop in use, just when I first open something like play store I'll lose my Google services connection. If it services the app initialization, it holds on just fine.

Tapatalk 2 on my Eclipsed Bionic


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> Unfortunately, same for me. But it doesn't seem to drop in use, just when I first open something like play store I'll lose my Google services connection. If it services the app initialization, it holds on just fine.
> 
> Tapatalk 2 on my Eclipsed Bionic


yea exactly what you described


----------



## tommybot (Apr 29, 2012)

envizion said:


> yea exactly what you described


+1


----------



## whodat70003 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a question, can I install eclipse 3.0 if I'm on .902?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SlicedDrip (Jun 8, 2012)

whodat70003 said:


> I have a question, can I install eclipse 3.0 if I'm on .902?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


If you first have to get to .905


----------

